# psi for schluter shower pan?



## Groutface (Jan 20, 2011)

Just looked at a job where the HO wants me to install the schluter shower system! The walls in this particular shower are going to be one piece slab granite! Is the foam strong enuf to hold it? Haven't run across this before! Thanks in advance!


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

The foam pan has a compressive strength of 57 psi.

What will the pan material be?


----------



## Groutface (Jan 20, 2011)

angus242 said:


> The foam pan has a compressive strength of 57 psi.
> 
> What will the pan material be?


It will be a four inch tile....not sure on type natural stone or porcelin


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

I would not have the granite rest on the tiled floor anyway. However, the temporary shim will be a concern. 

While there are ways to do this, sounds like a mud bed is the best option here. You can still use a Kerdi-Drain.


----------



## Groutface (Jan 20, 2011)

angus242 said:


> I would not have the granite rest on the tiled floor anyway. However, the temporary shim will be a concern.
> 
> While there are ways to do this, sounds like a mud bed is the best option here. You can still use a Kerdi-Drain.


The shim was my concern also......I've only been asked to do the kerdi shower kit and because of the granite fabrication"which we do not offer" . He has a friend of his doing the granite and tile on pan..He's never heard of the kerdi shower system so I was reffered to him! worried about what this installer might do to my install!


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

How is the fabricator installing the granite to the membrane walls?? He probably never heard of a kerdi shower system because those walls are usually glued up... those adhesives may not be a good mix for a membrane


----------



## Groutface (Jan 20, 2011)

Tech Dawg said:


> How is the fabricator installing the granite to the membrane walls?? He probably never heard of a kerdi shower system because those walls are usually glued up... those adhesives may not be a good mix for a membrane


Only going up a foot with kerdi,he is gonna proof the rest


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

Good deal. You might wanna be there when they install those walls, with some of that kerdi fix on hand...
Just a thought


----------



## opiethetileman (Apr 7, 2005)

I can post a picture of dave gobis driving over a schulter shower pan that has 1x1 glass tile attached to it. The tile DID NOT CRACK or come off:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

I wouldn't be worried about tile on the pan. I'd worry about someone shimming the granite and collapsing the edge of the pan.


----------



## opiethetileman (Apr 7, 2005)

just saying dave gobis proved a bet with JB and they have pictures and proof of how strong the pan is period:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Opie............................I'm not talking about the strength of the pan on top. I'm talking about shimming a couple hundred pound of granite on the edge. If the shim material is levered on the very edge, I bet that would be enough to collapse it.


----------



## Groutface (Jan 20, 2011)

angus242 said:


> Opie............................I'm not talking about the strength of the pan on top. I'm talking about shimming a couple hundred pound of granite on the edge. If the shim material is levered on the very edge, I bet that would be enough to collapse it.


Exactly.......going from say 25 psi to 100 psi or so on the shim site! I don't know! Never had a guy following me to tile...laughing! Kinda weird....


----------



## opiethetileman (Apr 7, 2005)

I agree with what you are saying:thumbsup:


----------



## Groutface (Jan 20, 2011)

Tech Dawg said:


> Good deal. You might wanna be there when they install those walls, with some of that kerdi fix on hand...
> Just a thought


Great idea to be there when they do the walls...(have to include that in price).....better to mud bed with kerdi drain like angus said...just to be safe.......would I have to take any measure under the mud bed ( waterproofing strictly for mud install) ? Always been on a rubber membrane! Any thoughts


----------

